# Finals Game #1: Lakers vs Pistons



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>




























Western Champions: Los Angeles Lakers

vs.









Eastern Champions: Detroit Pistons

Lakers vs. Detroit 
6:00 pm (TV: ABC) 
NBA Finals 2004
TV: ABC


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Lakers Bench:
Derek Fisher 
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Rick Fox
Brian Cook
Bryon Russell
Luke Walton

Lakers Playoff Stats

*Pistons Bench:*
Corliss Williamson
Lindsey Hunter 
Darvin Ham
Mehmet Okur
Mike James
Elden Campbell
Darko Milicic 

Pistons Playoff Stats

NBA Finals Thread
</center>


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers by 12, win Game 1. :yes:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm expecting Shaq to have a good game, both offensively and defensively. I don't think Ben(as good as a defender that he is) can hold Shaq. Again, Shaq will not have to guard anybody, with Ben being as terrible as he is offensively. So Shaq can roam the paint helping out his teammates.

Kobe will be Kobe as always, but who else is going to step up this time?...

···•







•···


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Okur may cause Shaq to leave the paint but he'll be such a liability on defense he probably won't get much PT. Lakers win by 15 +.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Lakers 95
Pistons 84


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

We need to come out strong in this one. Show the Pistons and the world that we're serious about winning our 4th championship in 5 years. 

It'd be nice to have guys like Rush having big games again, but I'd particularly enjoy watching both Karl and Gary have big games (not that likely I know) to show their desire for their first ring.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakers Bring The *A* Game And Win By 17

:wordyo:

Krush With 7 points
2/3 From Behind The Arc And 1/2 From The Line


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lakers win, possibly by double-digits.

I'm saying we'll win the series in 5 or 6, but I'm thinking 6.


----------



## Eagles in 2003 (Jul 18, 2002)

Pistons by 5


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagles in 2003</b>!
> Pistons by 5


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

:krazy:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


Haha, I know, don't pay any attention. Though, I will use it as bump material when it doesn't happen.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

NVM
Go Lakers


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

"Just feed the ball to Shaq", "Just feed the ball to Shaq", "Just feed the ball to Shaq", "Just feed the ball to Shaq", "Just feed the ball to Shaq". 

Lakers win!


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

Should be an easy win. Dominate the tempo and style and the game is ours. Our offense just needs to find the rhythm. We outmatch greatly almost everywhere. The way Malone has been going, sheed won't be an issue. Kobe can best Rip's play. Payton/Billups and Prince/George are the only areas of concern but not too much so. The Lakers also love playing excellent basketball whenever they are at home- this should be exciting basketball all the way. Our role players can be huge sparks and should keep the game going our way when they come in. Not to mention Shaq will crush the Pistons. 

Double digit win for the Lakers. And..if it goes well enough, could be the makings of a sweep. 

GOOOOOOOOOOOO LAKERS!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Thought that you Laker fans might like this photo out of the Oregonlive.com Blazer Blog section on the NBA Finals! Enjoy!  










I have the Lakers in 6 games, but if the play the Pistons like the photo shows, SWEEP! :laugh:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

ROFL..thats awesome. 

The picture pretty much describes how the series is going to be :laugh:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> ROFL..thats awesome.
> 
> The picture pretty much describes how the series is going to be :laugh:


I think that Detroit is going to put up a fight for the first game, but I just have this feeling that Los Angeles is going to roll on them. I just hope that the final scores are higher than the ECF scores, that was some boring basketball! :yes:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> "Just feed the ball to Shaq", "Just feed the ball to Shaq", "Just feed the ball to Shaq", "Just feed the ball to Shaq", "Just feed the ball to Shaq".
> 
> Lakers win!



Dont Forget to Give Shaq The Ball 
Other Than That Sounds Like A Plan


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me. If we can wear out their front line, this series is over. The Pistons have great depth but Okur and Campbell are clearly not as good as Rasheed and Ben, especially on defense. We've got to get their bigs in foul trouble. Once that happens, Kobe can penetrate and open things up for everyone.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Big win tonight is a must!*

It would be nice to see the Lakers come out a play their best ball and set a tone for this series by winning by double digits. Just like every series it all starts and ends with Shaq. If he is motivated to play, and the team gets him the ball LA should be fine. If he doesn't get the ball, or misses his shots/free throws, and doesn't play D/commits lazy fouls, then this game like the series will be very close. The Lakers have to bust their butts on the boards, and protect the ball. It would be nice to see Payton and Malone really step up their game now that they have made it to the Finals and have the chance to really earn their ring and not just ride Shaq and Kobe. I expect Malone to do the things that have to be done to win, but Payton needs to improve his D and run the O/protect the ball, even if he isn't scoring much. Hopefully the bench will score some points, and be able to make some plays, as they will be needed if the Lakers are going to win big.

There is no excuse for LA to lose game 1, so I have to predict: Lakers 96 Pistons 82. But, I am still scared the Lakers could come out and play like crap and lose this game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Stats Breakdown


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That Was Horrible
:sour:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

They had Okur on Shaq and they didnt get him the ball...lol


More of the same.


----------



## uscback2back (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> They had Okur on Shaq and they didnt get him the ball...lol
> 
> 
> More of the same.


Okur on shaq isnt that bad of a matchup, Mehmet is tall big and strong.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ugly!


----------



## hippy74 (May 24, 2004)

boring game ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Does anyone know why Shaq is holding the ball so long and not aggressively going to the hoop? Is he tired? It's like he is waiting for the double team instead of attacking the defense.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

[email protected] this team...but why am I surprised?...Its been this way the entire season.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

man.. we are losers...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow This Sucks


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

lol..sweet i like the fact that this series is actually interesting... lakers dominated the nets way too long...lets see how long the pistons can hold up to the lakers.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Absolutely no urgency in this team, what happened with Payton(punished once again) and Malone on offense, no help at all.


They better get it together, props to the Pistons, they played a strong game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow We Played Great Tonight, Walton, Cook and Russell are The POG for 
NOT PLAYING


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Lakers don't want this. They don't want this anywhere close to how much the Pistons do.

That was the worst Finals game I can ever remember the Lakers playing at home. Everyone other than Shaq embarrassed themselves tonight, that was just disgraceful.

BTW, we just lost the series also. What a bunch of losers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> The Lakers don't want this. They don't want this anywhere close to how much the Pistons do.
> 
> That was the worst Finals game I can ever remember the Lakers playing at home. Everyone other than Shaq embarrassed themselves tonight, that was just disgraceful.
> ...


One game and they lost the series?  You need to get your emotions together.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Check my questions and get back to me.. If that doesnt change your thinking then I dunno what will!

I'm talking to all the Laker fans declaring this series OVER!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

It is so ridiculous to call this series over that I don't know what to say to it. I'm definitely rooting for the Pistons and I'd love it for that to be true (sorry guys), but there's still worlds more basketball to be played here. If you can sweep the Spurs after going down 2-0, you certainly have the ability to win four of the next six games against Detroit.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Check my questions and get back to me.. If that doesnt change your thinking then I dunno what will!
> 
> I'm talking to all the Laker fans declaring this series OVER!


Definately not over. We'll win this series, possibly even the next 4 games. I just can't believe that Karl and Gary would come up so short when they want a ring so badly. At least come to play tommorow night.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> One game and they lost the series?  You need to get your emotions together.


I know, it's just that I can't see us winning more than a game in Detroit.:sigh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Definately not over. We'll win this series, possibly even the next 4 games.


I'd love for that to happen.:yes:


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

wow. don't you guys realize yet that this team only plays up to their abilities when it's good theater to do so? 

If you're saying the series is over because Detroit now has homecourt, rest easy. Detroit has lost a home game in every series so far, even to the Bucks.

This game showed that it won't be a walk in the park for the Lakers, but I (no fan of the Lakers, mind you) still think they'll probably take it in 6.

Shaq scored 34 points on 16 shots. Imagine how many he'd score if he'd taken the 27 shots Kobe did. They'll figure it out before it's too late.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

No jumping off cliffs people. I said in the prediction thread that I thought the Pistons could steal game 1. 

Very similar to the Sixers series. 

GP and Malone decided to stay home tonight. 

Lakers will be fine. 

Phil needs to take Kobe off of Rip. He's wasting too much energy on defense we need Kobe more for offense let George chase him around and put Kobe on him in the big moments. 

I was worried about Billups. Couldn't understand why he played so poorly against the Pacers. 

lakers will still take the series once Philo makes a couple adjustments. 

Gave up too much to Prince and Rasheed Wallace. Malone should be able to outplay Rasheed because Sheed doesn't stay focused long. 

Lakers still in 6


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:

Looks like a lot of you guys spoke too soon, predicting sweeps and making fun of people who thought the Pistons would win by five. Well they won by a lot more than that. What a surprise, Lakers fans calling a series before it starts, haven't seen that one before. Well, except for against the Spurs last year.

I've been saying for a few months that the Spurs and the Pistons were the only teams that really had a chance to beat the Lakers, no other team had good enough defense to get it done. The Wolves put up a better fight than I expected, but I think I was right that along with the Lakers these are the three best teams in the league.

The Wolves didn't have a good enough defense to stop the Lakers, and as much as I hate to admit it the Pacers really wouldn't have stood a chance either. Only the Pistons and the Spurs have what it takes. And the Spurs really did give the Lakers all they could handle. They would have won if they hadn't forgotten how to hit an open shot. The Pistons are playing defense every bit as well as the Spurs did, and if they can hit more open shots than the Spurs did, they're going to shock the world.

There's a reason I didn't take my sig down after the Spurs lost, I still believe! Pistons in six! It's going to happen!


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

If that were game seven, THEN I'd say it's over.


But what happened with our bench? D-Fish? Our most consistent bench player was non-exsistant. I like Malone, but he's REALLY pissing me off passing up that open jump shot. He's giving the ball to Kobe(being shadowed) or somone else with the shot clock running down, when he's got the open shot he can make. I knew Payton would be horrible, but I expected more from the Mailman.


...Oh and Artestfan, I never rulled the Pistons out, try not to lump all of us in together.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason I didn't take my sig down after the Spurs lost, I still believe! Pistons in six! It's going to happen!


Me too, sticking with it  Even after this first game I don't think it is the most realistic and safe prediction, but it's always good to stick by what you first say.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

A pic of the Lakers bench this game:












..oh...wait


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, as much as I want to see LA lose, I'm not jumping the gun by any means, because I'm reminded of the 76ers not too long ago who also won game 1 on LA's floor. Phil knows how to make adjustments, so I expect the Lakers to come out much much better the next game.


On another note: How about Elden Campbell? He didn't play too bad at all tonight. He's a huge luxury to have against the Lakers because he's a big body that can contribute at least a little bit.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Koko, The Lakers played much better in the game 1 loss to the Sixers, and that team was still hungry and somewhat young. This team is old, and not as hungry.

This suxs. The Lakers wasted a great game by Shaq. I wouldn't be suprised if he doesn't score over 30 again in this series. The bench sucked, which shouldn't suprise most of us, because it really isn't that good when Fish isn't making shots. Both Rush and Slava are either hot or stone cold. There is no in between with them. And for any of you that thought Detroit wouldn't be able to score, I am sure you now know that won't be a problem for them against LA. The Laker lazy D lets anyone score 80+. 

Kobe was a ball hogg gunner tonight, and all you Kobe is the man backers saw a perfect example of why he will NEVER be the man. How did Shaq not get more shots in the 3rd? And what was up with all the subs on the floor to start the 4th. Phil has to do a better job with the rotation when the team is trailing in the second half and the bench players are playing like stiffs. I would rather see Walton in there then Rush or Slava. Payton and Malone both did nothing tonight to earn their rings. If LA can get more out of that pair than Malone's boards, the Lakers have no shot. 

Even though I predicted LA to win game 1 big(it was more of a hope), Detroit winning did not suprise me. That is why I predicted this series to go 6 or 7 games. Problem now is the Lakers now have to win 2 of the next 3 games, because if the Lakers let the Pistons win the first 2 in Detroit, their is NO WAY this Laker team is going to win 3 games in a row to win the series. The Lake Show must get the series to 2-2, or they are done.

This is not Philly, and it is not the Laker team of 2001. We are in real trouble. We struggled to beat Houston, now it looks like we got lucky by beating a poor shooting Spurs team, and than took advantage of no Hudson and practically no Cassell to beat Minny team that would have beat us if they had all their players. I can't take it any more, I got to throw up.:upset:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*pistons by 12*

where were the two guys who laughed at me earlier tonight? lol gary payton and karl malone owned tonight they scared everyone in detroit with those 4 combined points. Everyone one on this board said LA would win by double digits. You have to respect any time in the NBA Finals and you know see what happens when you don't.

Pistons in 5 i want to see the end of this myself.

Respect the Eastern Conference we aren't the Nets for godshake.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha, I know, don't pay any attention. Though, I will use it as bump material when it doesn't happen.


Bump. You were right, it didn't happen...Pistons by 12, instead. 

Though, it should be noted, I still think the Lakers win the series. But the sheer disrespect the Pistons were getting was incredible.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

This game was no supprise. When only two players show up for the game anyone can can beat them.

The Lakers have played like this all season.

It appears that Malone and Payton are only along for the ride to the ring ceremony.

In that commercial where payton is throwing rocks at the window he says "I left my house, I left my friends, I left a big salary." He should add, "I left my shot, I left my defence, but I still have my mouth."


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> This game was no supprise. When only two players show up for the game anyone can can beat them.
> 
> The Lakers have played like this all season.
> ...




That is so true :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> This game was no supprise. When only two players show up for the game anyone can can beat them.
> 
> The Lakers have played like this all season.
> ...




That is so true :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## uscback2back (Jun 6, 2004)

The thing about Kobe is he makes and takes difficult shots, so when hes off they look worst than what they are. I just want to see what people say when those shots are dropping and he goes off for 40.


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Well, as much as I want to see LA lose, I'm not jumping the gun by any means, because I'm reminded of the 76ers not too long ago who also won game 1 on LA's floor. Phil knows how to make adjustments, so I expect the Lakers to come out much much better the next game.
> 
> 
> On another note: How about Elden Campbell? He didn't play too bad at all tonight. He's a huge luxury to have against the Lakers because he's a big body that can contribute at least a little bit.


Big difference though btwn that Sixer team and this Detroit team...Philly was essentially a one man team with AI and especially so on offense. Where as Detroit is a legitimate TEAM, where any one of four guys can score twenty on you on any given night. That and they play some of the best team defense of the last 10 years.

Great defense isn't prone to going into droughts as can be the case with offense at times.

LA has their hands full with this one.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> Koko, The Lakers played much better in the game 1 loss to the Sixers, and that team was still hungry and somewhat young. This team is old, and not as hungry.


To be honest that is a stupid quote since Karl Malone and Gary Payton only came to the lakers because they wanted a title. To say they aren't hungry is stupid. Did you see how shaq played.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


Looks like the joke is on you.:laugh:


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> I was worried about Billups. Couldn't understand why he played so poorly against the Pacers.


Because the Pacers actually play Defense, something LA has never heard of.

Pistons in 5


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

COME ON fellas, did you see the same game that I saw last night? 

For me, it was Lakers ran into unfamiliar territory. Shaq wasn't double teamed last night as much as he has been by other teams. Because when Shaq gets double-teamed, he got two options: Either pound the guys or throw the pass. Last night when he got double teamed, Rasheed has two fouls. After that, Larry Brown avoided any double teaming of Shaq.

Kobe was double teamed, which stopped his peneration as well as his chances of attacking the rim. Since Kobe got double teamed, the chances for our supporting cast went down the drain because he's not where Shaq is in terms of making other players better.

Malone was too passive last night as well as he looked much like the same in Game 1 of Laker-Rocket series. Hopefully, from now on, he won't hesitate to shoot the ball.

It's going to be a total different plan for this series. Too late if you ask me but it ain't the coaching staff fault because we didn't play the Pistons in the second half of the season, let alone Sheed in the line-up.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> 
> 
> Because the Pacers actually play Defense, something LA has never heard of.
> ...


Maybe in 4.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Enjoy the win Detroit, because what you have done is woken up a sleeping giant. Now that Phil has a tape to analyze the game, Phil will come out and make adjustments. 

In the words of Rasheed Wallace: "THEY (Detroit) WILL NOT WIN THE NEXT GAME"


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha, I know, don't pay any attention. Though, I will use it as bump material when it doesn't happen.


bump? EHL- :laugh:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe in 4.



Pistons in 5, Pistons in 4..lmao...you guys are getting WAY out of hand.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> Enjoy the win Detroit, because what you have done is woken up a sleeping giant. Now that Phil has a tape to analyze the game, Phil will come out and make adjustments.
> 
> In the words of Rasheed Wallace: "THEY (Detroit) WILL NOT WIN THE NEXT GAME"




HELL YA!!!!!!! WE GONNA GIVE THE PONYE'S A WOOPIN ON IN GAME 2 BABY!


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballer27</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah??! Ok francis.


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Pistons in 5, Pistons in 4..lmao...you guys are getting WAY out of hand.


Wanna talk about things getting out of hand?!...if Detroit comes out of LA tomorrow with victory and a 2-0 series lead , things will be getting out of hand rather quickly for the Lake Show.

They were down 2-0 to the Spurs and managed to come back but that was when they were coming back to Staples to play and regain control of the series. The Palace won't be so kind.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Yesterday was a poor played game but I expect offensive adjustments defensively and offensively. The pick and roll will be played better just like when San Antonio did it the first two games. Next the other guys will find a way to get open and knock down shot. Lastly Kobe will take over the second half like he is capable and the Lakers will win. Also it's not like we can't win in Detroit. The gave Indiana a 15 point win so I still say this series is over 6 games instead of 5. Go Lakers.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> Enjoy the win Detroit, because what you have done is woken up a sleeping giant. Now that Phil has a tape to analyze the game, Phil will come out and make adjustments.
> 
> In the words of Rasheed Wallace: "THEY (Detroit) WILL NOT WIN THE NEXT GAME"


I hate this attitude. Reeks of arrogance. It's just like something a schoolyard bully would say.

"Oh, you shouldn't have beaten us, Detroit! You should have just laid down and died before the tip. Now you've awoken a sleeping giant! Now you've made us MAD!"

As if Detroit's really scared. Bring your best _always_, LA. It's what you should do in the first place, you lazy oafs.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

OK Detroit, you haven't won the championship by winning one game.

Lakers will prevail and wip your azz's from this point on.

Hope you guys in the motor city enjoyed your mini celebration.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

For all you opportunists bumping my post...I said he was crazy. I didn't say he was wrong. And by the way, he was wrong. Detroit won by 12 not 5...crazy.


----------

